
A Study Said Covid Wasn’t That Deadly. The Right Seized It - anarbadalov
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/14/opinion/coronavirus-research-misinformation.html
======
necovek
Uhm, lately, I have a hard time finding any news outlet that puts titles on
their articles that have any actual relation to the text itself.

As such, information is being manipulated left and right.

I basically only go into actual studies to determine their protocols and raw
data, and then draw my own conclusions from that.

But I understand that the general public does not have the time or desire to
do that, and I am not sure what the solution is.

~~~
anarbadalov
Hmm, I don't think the headline is misleading in this case but i generally
agree with you. It's easy to cherry-pick studies that support your position,
and maybe even interpret them in dishonest ways. Perhaps a more accurate title
here would say something about preprints being weaponized by conspiracy
theorists, and why journalists shouldn't report on them — but the general
public would likely not be familiar with preprints, and this title gets at the
heart of it.

~~~
necovek
Oh, I wasn't complaining about this particular article — I was describing how
I avoid running into the problem the article complains about (i.e. someone
else interpreting the results of the study for me, thus influencing my opinion
and behaviour) by going directly into the study (when available) myself :)

